# Aires / FP's with EHU in December



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We have stayed on several aires with EHU at other times of year, but are planning to be touring in December. Do they turn their power off in winter (as some of them do their water)? Any recommendations for aires or FP's (we have the 2011 book), with power available? We are probably aiming for the Northern half of France, just to narrow it down a bit!!!
Many thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's one in Champagne that is open all year with EHU:
Froncles 52320: Halte La Nautique


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Will be keeping an eye on this thread as we will also be in France during December.

Denise


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for starting the ball rolling Rayc.

Denise... where abouts are you heading (if you know)!?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Les Islettes. On the route to Verdun which in itself wiould be a sobering experience on a December visit.

Les Islettes 55120


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We're thinking of heading towards Brittany and Ile d'Oberon but not really planned anything yet.

Denise


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Both La Suze sur Sarthe and Rugles have free EHU - have visited them both in the past 2 weeks.
Bill


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good. We are just booking a single ferry crossing and coming back when we've had enough.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Trouble is Joe is still working so we've only got about 9 days so can't get very far! Really looking foward to the time when we can just book a ferry or tunnel one way and come back when we've had enough :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Denise


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Never mind... it's quality not quantity that counts!!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone else have any recommendations? We have All the Aires (2nd edition), but some of the aires that have "power" I think just have the 2 hours or whatever at the bourne.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*AIRES/ehu*



joedenise said:


> We're thinking of heading towards Brittany and Ile d'Oberon but not really planned anything yet.
> 
> Denise


Honfleur has EHU and water free


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

My guess is if they are still charging to stay in the winter the electric will be on. The only ones I have come across off season have had all service turned off but there has not been a charge to stay.

Forges les Eaux and Cap Briton have electrics, the latter was turned off on my last visit in March! 

peedee


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

peedee said:


> My guess is if they are still charging to stay in the winter the electric will be on. The only ones I have come across off season have had all service turned off but there has not been a charge to stay.
> 
> Forges les Eaux and Cap Briton have electrics, the latter was turned off on my last visit in March!
> 
> peedee


hi peedee fores-les-eaux turn off till march.jud


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are 'open' until late Dec. with EHU and water if your westward bound.

Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Ray, if we're in your area we'll pop in again - we'll bring the wine this time :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Will be good to see you again.

Denise & Joe

PS Thought I'd read in another thread that you were coming back to the UK for Christmas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

joedenise said:


> PS Thought I'd read in another thread that you were coming back to the UK for Christmas.


Yes, I am afraid so. Family and friends have virtually commanded our presence this year. Your welcome any time but we head for Dieppe just before Christmas.
The power should still be on though.

Ray.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks Ray. That's a very generous offer.

Joe


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Ray...
We would certainly like to drop in if we are heading west...will bear it in mind. Many thanks.


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

The aire at mortagne sur gironde is definitely open year round. During the summer months the parking charge is 7 euro, with free electric and water inc. There are toilets and a shower available, a token would be needed for a hot shower, I believe. they are also cleaned everyday. It is beautifully situated up a creek off the Gironde about 25 miles south of Royan. There is also free wifi available-from within your camper- without the need for a longe range aerial even. Well worth a visit, and very easy to find!............Ken


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

Just thought, there`s another Aire at Soubise also with EHU and free hot showers available and of course toilets, at the Capitinaire just yards away. Free wifi also available at the Hotel de Ville just round the corner. It seems lots of campers go here to catch the Shrimps also, as we did, when we were there in October. This Aire was a little tricky to find.........Ken


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: AIRES/ehu*



mr2 said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > We're thinking of heading towards Brittany and Ile d'Oberon but not really planned anything yet.
> ...


Forgot to mention that parking is 9 euros a night but a great place to explore and eat.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Anyone have any more suggestions...? I think our plan now is to head towards the La Rochelle area (probably from Calais)...


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We're doing the same as you, leaving on Boxing Day. I have to say I don't know of many aires with EHU and sites will be mainly shut. 

Nowhere near La Rochelle, but roughly a day from Calais is the aire at Amboise, lovely place and its got hook up. A possibility for us New Year's eve/day.


----------

